# Tradewinds Cruise Club - Sandy?



## shagnut (Aug 26, 2010)

It has been 4 yrs so I can now go to Belize on Tradewinds. I can't find a review on tug so wondering if anyone has been. It sounds wonderful. Do you have any idea of air fare from Clt to Belize & how much to get to the actual place itself.  I really want to go!!  Shaggy


----------

